# Just a little advice



## Nique (Jul 26, 2020)

Hello, looking for someone to talk to


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome Nique. Lots of good folks here!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hi, we'll be here for you.


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

Wassup?

We're listening.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

WElcome ....what’s on your mind?


----------

